# Siser Easyweed Stretch alternative???



## daubers (Feb 26, 2014)

Good Morning All!

I currently use siser easyweed stretch almost exclusively for my transfers. I do mostly performance wear and onesies so the stretch is a must. I am wanting to find some alternatives that people have had good experience with. I like the product Siser offers BUT I can only get it online and in very limited colors ( I also had a dealing with Siser and they did not handle it very professionally so I prefer to give another company my business). 

I have done a lot of searching but not come up with too much. Are there other stretch vinyls that perform well and come in some decent color choices?

Thanks!


----------



## daubers (Feb 26, 2014)

I know someone has to have used other brands of stretch vinyl!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Not me.....Siser all the way....


----------



## daubers (Feb 26, 2014)

mfatty500 said:


> Google is your friend..
> https://www.heattransferwarehouse.com/thermoflex-stretch-p-252.html


 As I clearly stated in my OP, I DID search. Obviously I know there are competitors out there, what I am looking for is EXPERIENCE with them and how they compare to Siser, as all vinyls are NOT created equal. 

Also thermoflex is only available in 6 colors, which again does not meet the needs I posted.

In the future please feel free to pass up any threads that I may create unless you have actual advice. Thanks!


----------



## daubers (Feb 26, 2014)

I have some samples coming from Stahls of premium plus. Reviews have me worried some as there are a lot of issues reported but If the issues have been fixed, 40 colors at a better price point would be great.

Has anyone tried siser easyweed stretch vs stahls premium plus?


----------



## steffie224 (Feb 24, 2014)

I am looking to compare Thermoflex vs. Siser easyweed stretch. I've used the easy weed stretch but am wondering how thermoflex compares.


----------



## daubers (Feb 26, 2014)

steffie224 said:


> I am looking to compare Thermoflex vs. Siser easyweed stretch. I've used the easy weed stretch but am wondering how thermoflex compares.


I have not tried thermoflex but with only 6 colors, that will not work for me. Stahl's has been awesome so far and overnighted some samples to me free of charge. I did a test run with it and was very impressed. Weeded easier than Siser and came out very well. I am placing an order now for several roles to give it a go. Much cheaper than siser as well. 

While this was my post and I did not receive any advice, I hope this may help you some


----------



## steffie224 (Feb 24, 2014)

daubers said:


> I have not tried thermoflex but with only 6 colors, that will not work for me. Stahl's has been awesome so far and overnighted some samples to me free of charge. I did a test run with it and was very impressed. Weeded easier than Siser and came out very well. I am placing an order now for several roles to give it a go. Much cheaper than siser as well.
> 
> While this was my post and I did not receive any advice, I hope this may help you some


Thank you so much for your help. I posted it here because I didn't want to start a new thread without trying to consolidate topics. (They prompt you repeatedly before you begin a new thread)

Thank you so much for your input, I'm sorry you did not receive a response that was helpful. I just ordered some stretch (which I have used before and I like it) plus some thermoflex so I can compare.

Sounds like stahls is a great choice, I'll have to give that a try. Again, thanks for your help


----------



## srferroni (Feb 8, 2009)

Stahls products are the best period.. Ive used others none compare..


----------



## BBDee (Aug 19, 2008)

I use magic touch. They have lots of colors. I have used it on dry fit jerseys and we haven't had a problem with it. Call Joe 8883492278. Themagictouchusa.com

Sent from my SCH-I545 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## daubers (Feb 26, 2014)

Just placed an ordered 4 rolls of premium plus from Stahl's. Worked with Nelson Jones who is awesome to deal with. As long as the vinyl stays as good as the samples I will be doing all my business with Stahls.


----------



## pmzirkle (Oct 5, 2014)

We use Resolve Plus for most all poly sports jerseys now.
Easier to weed than Siser


----------

